# Surly Nice Front Rack on the BD



## kdc1956 (Feb 5, 2010)

Once again I have change my mind lol...:madman:


----------



## BeastRider (Oct 20, 2011)

kdc1956 said:


> Once again I have change my mind lol...:madman:


Did it hurt much?.......what are you changing to now?????


----------



## kdc1956 (Feb 5, 2010)

BeastRider said:


> Did it hurt much?.......what are you changing to now?????


I'm thinking about getting one for my BD but then again I might not lol


----------



## BeastRider (Oct 20, 2011)

kdc1956 said:


> I'm thinking about getting one for my BD but then again I might not lol


Decisions.....Decisions......


----------



## kdc1956 (Feb 5, 2010)

beastrider said:


> decisions.....decisions......


lol


----------



## sfuller (Jan 14, 2007)

Pros - Big load capacity. Solid. Nice front bosses for light mounting
Cons - Heavy. Expensive. 

If you aren't going to make use of the top platform (IE you want a front rack for carrying panniers), I'd look at something else.


----------



## kdc1956 (Feb 5, 2010)

sfuller said:


> Pros - Big load capacity. Solid. Nice front bosses for light mounting
> Cons - Heavy. Expensive.
> 
> If you aren't going to make use of the top platform (IE you want a front rack for carrying panniers), I'd look at something else.


I know all about these nice racks I have one on my Surly LHT and they work great I don't mind spending money for something I want.And for my head lights I am going with a set of Niterider 300 I would hate to say just how much money I really do have in my setup lol.


----------



## BeastRider (Oct 20, 2011)

kdc1956 said:


> I know all about these nice racks I have one on my Surly LHT and they work great I don't mind spending money for something I want.And for my head lights I am going with a set of Niterider 300 I would hate to say just how much money I really do have in my setup lol.


there certainly comes a time when you don't even try and add up how much you have invested.....probably isn't a very wise thing to do. Especially if you're better half is close by!!!!! :devil:


----------



## kdc1956 (Feb 5, 2010)

BeastRider said:


> there certainly comes a time when you don't even try and add up how much you have invested.....probably isn't a very wise thing to do. Especially if you're better half is close by!!!!! :devil:


You think...ROFLMAO


----------



## LongtailJunkie (Feb 9, 2011)

I've really enjoyed my NICE RACK on the Big Dummy. It doesn't lack anything...


----------



## BeastRider (Oct 20, 2011)

LongtailJunkie said:


> I've really enjoyed my NICE RACK on the Big Dummy. It doesn't lack anything...


I have plenty of rack space on the Transport as well. The only thing I would change is to make the front rack a little deeper.


----------



## kdc1956 (Feb 5, 2010)

*The new look for my Big Dummy...*

Not sure if the green bag will stay or go I may re order it in black.The green bag I use it on my LHT setup.


----------



## kdc1956 (Feb 5, 2010)

This will let you see all of my Big Dummy at Pictures by KDC1956 - Photobucket


----------



## obkook (Feb 21, 2012)

Looks great overall! 

However, I must admit I much prefer the clean look of the saddle by itself without any bag attached to it. If you must have a bag, I like the larger green one a lot better than the small black one. It just seems out of place to me on that saddle and with so much bag space, do you really need it anyway? 

Just my 2 cents. 

(I am in the process of budgeting and organizing my own cargo build!)


----------



## kdc1956 (Feb 5, 2010)

obkook said:


> Looks great overall!
> 
> However, I must admit I much prefer the clean look of the saddle by itself without any bag attached to it. If you must have a bag, I like the larger green one a lot better than the small black one. It just seems out of place to me on that saddle and with so much bag space, do you really need it anyway?
> 
> ...


LOL you said the same thing my wife said to me.The little one is way out of place on it. And yes I do need it.So what kind of cargo bike you going to build?I can say this if you build a BD with all new parts it will run a lot of money or mine sure did me.I took mine out for a ride today with my MP3 player and had a blast the mirror sure does help I had to police look at me and gave me the :thumbsup: but the wind was no fun at all here today and it was hot at 78


----------



## obkook (Feb 21, 2012)

kdc1956 said:


> .So what kind of cargo bike you going to build?I can say this if you build a BD with all new parts it will run a lot of money or mine sure did me.I took mine out for a ride today with my MP3 player and had a blast the mirror sure does help I had to police look at me and gave me the :thumbsup: but the wind was no fun at all here today and it was hot at 78


I've got 1 kid with 1 on the way, so between the cost, weight of growing kids + groceries, and the better kid related options offered by Yuba, I am pretty certain I will be going with a Mundo.

Although, I have to say that I like the look of a stripped BD better.

I also live at the top of a long, steep hill in San Francisco, so I am seriously looking at some kind of electric assist option. I figure that I would be in it for a minimum of $3.5K...ouch.


----------



## kdc1956 (Feb 5, 2010)

After thinking about the green bag it will come off and go back on the LHT.I will put back my small bag on it. :madman:


----------



## BeastRider (Oct 20, 2011)

kdc1956 said:


> After thinking about the green bag it will come off and go back on the LHT.I will put back my small bag on it. :madman:


No matter what you happen to choose the bike looks GREAT!!!!!


----------



## kdc1956 (Feb 5, 2010)

BeastRider said:


> No matter what you happen to choose the bike looks GREAT!!!!!


Thanks Harry...:thumbsup:


----------



## kdc1956 (Feb 5, 2010)

I have a frame bag being made for me and I think I will make the rest of the bags I need and maybe buy a Carradice saddle bag for my front handle bar bag it will be in black for sure.But then again I may have the same guy make the rest of them too I know he does great work they would be better built if he did do all my bags.Time will tell me what to do or my wife lol...


----------



## flatfendershop (Jan 7, 2012)

I just put a front and rear Surly rack on my Ogre. I got them on the www for 98$ each. They are well worth it. The best part is putting them together, I love a project! There a certainly a lot of mounting options. I'll soon forget what they cost at all.


----------



## kdc1956 (Feb 5, 2010)

flatfendershop said:


> I just put a front and rear Surly rack on my Ogre. I got them on the www for 98$ each. They are well worth it. The best part is putting them together, I love a project! There a certainly a lot of mounting options. I'll soon forget what they cost at all.


You got a good deal on the racks I now have a set that I don't need I took them off my Surly LHT Bicycle.My new BD is all the bike I need.It does so much more and very easy too.


----------

